
Coronavirus lockdown: German lawyer detained for opposition (Apr. 14) - eternalban
https://www.ukcolumn.org/article/coronavirus-lockdown-german-lawyer-detained-opposition
======
s9w
I've followed this case with great interest over the last days. And as much as
I would have like things to be like they seem - our government silencing once
of the only opposing voices (like they did often in the last years) - it's not
like that this time. You can read the things she had written on her page and
even listen to the phone call with her sister where she describes the entire
ordeal. Frankly: She's a nutjob.

~~~
detaro
The website takedown seemed unnecessary and questionable (I'd personally hope
it will be found to be wrong), if her description of police behavior is
accurate they were more violent than necessary. Which means this case needs to
be watched and makes looking at her mental health look bad, even if probably
justified.

~~~
s9w
The site was always up for me but yeah maybe someone did intervene. Often
those are the hosters themselves. I don't think our government is competent
enough to close websites this fast even if they wanted.

These cases of unvoluntarily hospitalizations are always difficult and deserve
to be watched. I just wanted to put the case into context for non-Germans from
what I could gather. And at the very least she's shown some very odd
behaviour, which supports the police version.

~~~
tastroder
I did not follow this issue closely when it happened, is there a credible
source on who took the website down yet? That honestly sounds a bit quicker
than German LE normally acts in IT matters.

edit: ah great, thanks.

~~~
detaro
T-Online reported that the hoster (1&1 Ionos) did it after a "police request"
(other media reports referenced T-Online for this detail):
[https://www.t-online.de/nachrichten/deutschland/id_87685030/...](https://www.t-online.de/nachrichten/deutschland/id_87685030/kritik-
an-corona-massnahmen-ermittler-sperren-homepage-von-coronoai-anwaeltin.html)

------
lispm
she was detained because of her weird behavior and was released on the same
day

Earlier she declared the various restrictions in Germany because of Corona for
ended. She ordered Germany to end closing of shops, etc... She also ordered
Germans to only drive 130 km/h on the Autobahn.

[http://www.beatebahner.de/lib.medien/Corona%20Auferstehungs%...](http://www.beatebahner.de/lib.medien/Corona%20Auferstehungs%20Verordnung.pdf)

Weird...

~~~
detaro
Not on the same day, but apparently in the meantime:
[https://www.welt.de/vermischtes/article207246011/Heidelberg-...](https://www.welt.de/vermischtes/article207246011/Heidelberg-
Anwaeltin-Beate-Bahner-in-Psychiatrie-eingewiesen.html) (link posted by
/u/tastroder below)

------
_tk_
This is fake.
[https://www.presseportal.de/blaulicht/pm/14915/4571083](https://www.presseportal.de/blaulicht/pm/14915/4571083)

Google translate:

"There are currently reports in public, especially on the Internet, that the
accused are forced to be placed in a psychiatric clinic. To this end, the
public prosecutor's office in Heidelberg and the police headquarters in
Mannheim state that neither the placement of the accused in a psychiatric
clinic nor any other coercive measure was ordered as part of the criminal
investigation against the accused."

~~~
detaro
> _as part of the criminal investigation_

Here's the statement about taking her into the clinic:
[https://www.presseportal.de/blaulicht/pm/14915/4571057](https://www.presseportal.de/blaulicht/pm/14915/4571057)

Please be more careful with the label _fake_.

~~~
tastroder
> Please be more careful with the label fake.

What you posted does not contradict that conclusion. Police thought medical
advice was in order since she was acting paranoid, she attacked the officers.
Hardly the dream conspiracy theory she makes it out to be. German police does
not determine if somebody belongs in a psychiatric clinic, they merely
presented her in front of somebody to assess if she is a harm to herself or
others in that case.

~~~
detaro
I (on second read probably mis-)read the post as denying she was taken into
custody at all. It's more helpful to spend a sentence clarifying what the
difference is that's pointed out than saying "fake".

~~~
tastroder
Okay that's true, no idea why there's even two press releases on this. Might
be some odd privacy protection technicality / maybe it's technically two
different calls / cases or something. Apologies, I'm just a bit annoyed that
this conspiracy theory crap gets airtime at the moment.

------
def-
See also this subthread from yesterday about the same topic:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22865408](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22865408)

------
tastroder
"Confinement of whistleblowers in psychiatric institutions, an old Soviet
technique," yeah... great, credible reporting right there. /s

This person seems about as credible as any Reichsbürger, the German equivalent
of sovereign citizens. She continued to spew her hoax crap since day 1 of her
reasonable temporary detention because they gave her phone to her, and she's
free again. If you're looking for erosion of democracy, this isn't it. It's,
besides the usual minor shortcomings, a system of health care and authority
working as intended.

~~~
detaro
> _and she 's free again_

source?

~~~
tastroder
[https://www.welt.de/vermischtes/article207246011/Heidelberg-...](https://www.welt.de/vermischtes/article207246011/Heidelberg-
Anwaeltin-Beate-Bahner-in-Psychiatrie-eingewiesen.html)

"Die am Ostersonntag in die Psychiatrie gebrachte Anwältin hat inzwischen die
Einrichtung verlassen können. Das bestätigte die Klinik am Mittwoch gegenüber
t-online."

The bar to hold somebody in a psychiatric environment against their will is
pretty high in Germany.

~~~
detaro
Thanks! I had seen a report that the official decision about this was to be
made today, but nothing about the result yet.

------
einpoklum
The most outrageous part is committing that lawyer into a psychiatric
institution. (Almost) unbelievable.

More generally, the Corona virus is not an excuse to disallow protest
activity, at the very least - even if one believes that such activity
endangers the protesters' health. Not to mention the fact that it is quite
possible (though perhaps less effective) to protest while maintaining a
2-meter distance from others.

------
atomashpolskiy
On a related note:

What No One Is Saying About the Corona Crisis by J. Corbett

[https://youtu.be/lmHRYzF0dyQ](https://youtu.be/lmHRYzF0dyQ)

Each and every basic human right already is or is going to be violated and
annihilated on the premise of this "pandemic". It's time to question, what's
your line in the sand here, and if you have a line in the sand at all, and
what you're going to do, when the police breaks into your home. How far is too
far?

There was one comment that really states it brilliantly:

"As someone with a compromised immune system, I want to put out there that I
don't want you, or anyone you know to have to be out of a job, or unable to
make ends meet, in an effort to protect me from getting CV. I don't need any
of this, as I am an adult, capable of protecting myself. If I felt that this
virus were a danger, I would stay home, and restrict my own movement to
prevent an illness. I would never expect others to surrender their movement
for my benefit.

The worst part of this event, is the economic impact of having so much of the
workforce without work. Many folks live hand to mouth, and it would appear
that the people in charge either didn't think of the financial impact of those
folks, or they just don't care. The bills don't stop coming, even though the
paychecks have, even my wife has been laid off, and she recently discovered
that her employer is in chapter 11 bankruptcy. So, who knows if she will even
have a job at the end of this... My oldest daughter is also unemployed as a
consequence of the shutdowns. I am certain that there are thousands of others
going through the same thing right now. It is a real shame. This lockdown
needs to end. If people want to stay home for a couple more weeks, let them do
it without penalty. If people want to open their business, let them. It's time
to stop this collective madness."

This is fucking serious. This is more serious than anything before. As serious
as it can get. And absolutely no one has the idea of what can be done on the
individual or even collective level to fight back.

